# C'mon dude, Lift It! Lift it...That's It!



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 9, 2006)

This is the journal for a little comp between Burner, Ian, Roc, Billie and Tammy.

We each have our own goals and *will exceed our goals*

Arch is our Prez and will judge this little shin-dig.

The thought is that we'll take initial pics and then take pics every week to send to Arch to post at the end.

Not sure on when we'll end yet, or what the prizes will be....we'll see!

Oh yeah, this shibby starts on Monday, June 19th, right guys?  We can always start earlier if we wanted to!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm ready!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 9, 2006)

I am too!!!    I wish we were starting this Monday.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2006)

6/12/06 Monday -- Day 1 of Diet

OK, I've started my diet.  I'll have before pics up very, very soon!  I took them yesterday.

Starting Weight:  130 (I've obviously gained the 3lbs back that I lost.

Here we go!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2006)

Let's Roll.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm ready too...I will try to find time this week to post stats and send my pics to Archy, My starting weight is 129, my goals will be nearly the same as everyone elses...lose fat, gain muscle


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2006)

OK, I'm in...

I'll get some stats together later.  Will be starting before the set date, if that is ok...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2006)

I've already started and so has Billie.  And I know Burner and Roc are already working out too.

Come on in Py!!!














Yea!  Another victim


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> , My starting weight is 129, my goals will be nearly the same as everyone elses...lose fat, gain muscle




You know, it really is amazing how much you and I are alike Billie


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 12, 2006)

Alright, this should be fine. But I'm NOT posting my before pics until AFTER the competition LOL. They'll be sent to Archie. And are we taking and sending pics every week or just measurements?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2006)

Arch said pics every two weeks....so I think that's fine.  But I think we should try to at least weigh in and take measurements every week.  What do you guys think of that?

You don't have to post pics until afterwards -- that's cool with me!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2006)

I think 2 weeks sounds good.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 12, 2006)

I am the same as Rocco.  I won't be starting till next monday the 19th.

Hopefully I can stick to this.  LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2006)

You're gonna stick to it, if you don't I'm spankin' your ass!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 12, 2006)

Good Stuff, we have alot of winners in here!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 12, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> You're gonna stick to it, if you don't I'm spankin' your ass!


 

Hmmmm?!?! that sounds like motivation to quit already


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 12, 2006)

hey, how many journals do you have girl???     I'm losing track keeping up with all of them!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2006)

I only have one journal......and one competition journal that I share with Py, Burner, Billie, Roc and Ian



























What?  You want a piece of it too?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 13, 2006)

nahh I'm gonna sit this one out!  I change my goals to often to be in a competition, I would get smoked!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2006)

Well......roll em if you got em


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey, more people in means more bling for me when I win!


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 13, 2006)

Can I get in on this?  This might just be the motivational kick in the A** that I need.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 13, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Well......roll em if you got em


 
not a bad idea after the morning I'm having so far


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Can I get in on this?  This might just be the motivational kick in the A** that I need.




Sure you can....come on in Steve-o


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey I'm down with it...but how long is this shin dig?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2006)

I think we'd agreed to go through to August.


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 13, 2006)

This should be fun.  Just what I need to get me going now that the big spring gardening rush is winding down.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2006)

August?  *sigh* OK...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 13, 2006)

we are all sending Arch pre-pics (he will get mine Thurs.) and posting our measurements in here, correct?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2006)

Yes and Yes

he should have mine today or tomorrow


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2006)

Gah....um....sure....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 14, 2006)

Ok, here are a few stats:
Starting Weight:  130
Waist: 29
Hips: 36
Chest:38

I will also get calves, quads and biceps later tonight and post tomorrow!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 14, 2006)

Mine measurements will be scary.  The amount of weight I have gained in the past few weeks, plus this weekend coming up is going to be down right scary.  At least 20 lbs


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 14, 2006)

Can't be a scary as mine are to me!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 15, 2006)

okay..pre stats...

weight: 128
approx. BF:  19.6%
waist: 30
hips: 35.75
chest: 37
biceps: 11.75
calves: 14.5
hams/quads: 22

all measurements taken cold/relaxed

goals?? gain muscle, lose fat..simple really 

off to send the prez some pics....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

my stats:
fat


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> off to send the prez some pics....





Well okay, Monica Lewinski


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> my stats:
> fat



My sats:
no not Fatter
not Fattest
Fattest X infinite.... Yes that is it


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 15, 2006)

um guys...we need some actual measurements here!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 15, 2006)

infinite is an actual measurement 

I have my keg party to come on the weekend, if I feel brave stats will be posted in the days to follow that


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> infinite is an actual measurement
> 
> I have my keg party to come on the weekend, if I feel brave stats will be posted in the days to follow that


so...you are going on a protein liquid diet then...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2006)

Arch, I'm about to email my pics to your aol....okay?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Arch, I'm about to email my pics to your aol....okay?


Got them  , and Sister Billies too, okay, who else???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 16, 2006)

OK:  updates w/ other measurements

Waist: 29
Hips: 36
Chest:38
Quads: 20
Calves: 13 1/2
Biceps: 11 1/2

My measurements too were cold an relaxed.

Oh, by the way, I'm down almost 4 pounds


----------



## Pylon (Jun 16, 2006)

I'll do my measurements and pics this weekend


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 16, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I'll do my measurements and pics this weekend


Same here!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 16, 2006)

ditto....blech...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 16, 2006)

when you discontinue the diet, Tam...will it all come back??  Have you still been taking the MP?  I LOOOOVE the Lipo6


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 16, 2006)

Nope, not if I keep up the good eating habits.   I am discovering how my body reacts to certain foods and as soon as I add in fish, turkey, chicken and beef, there will be even more that I discover.

Plus, I'm working out while on the diet too -- so unless I just chow down on mexican, italian and hamburgers after the diet's over....I don't intend on it ever coming back!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh yes, I'm taking the MP...I love it too


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2006)

Whoa whats all this supp crap going on?  Whats everyone taking here?  I may have to jump on the wagon and get something to boost me up a bit...got knows my fat ass could use it!


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 16, 2006)

You all know I'm in.  I'll be with PY and Arch tomorrow.  Pics and Measurements to follow on Sunday.  Let's rock!  The goods are  mine!!!!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 16, 2006)

DB....I am taking Lipo6, great boost of energy for about 2-3 hrs


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm going from fat guy to trim guy.  Hope you all can keep up!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 17, 2006)

oh yeah?? Well, well...um...I'm going from HOT to HOTTER!! top that Boiler!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh yea....well...well, um...I'm going from fitty too hottie to fitty soooo hottest!   

OK, boiler, DB -- let's get this show on the road!  Where are the stats???


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 19, 2006)

Tried to take pics this morning, but batteries in camera were dead. I'll have stats at least up tonight!


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll get my stats posted tonight as well.  Pics to Archie, right?  When does this little shindig end?  Oh, and Billie, I could never top that.  Hope everyone does great and makes it tough for Archie to judge.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 19, 2006)

Well I'm going from Chunky monkey to Hunky


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 19, 2006)

Chunky to Hunky, huh?  Well I already think you're hunky...how dare you think you can make me wanna use you as a slip and slide--anymore than I already wanna do!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 19, 2006)

OK my stats...man this is embarrassing 

*Deadbolt aka Tom
Ht 5'6" 
Wt 207lbs*

*Wrist*  L 7 1/4    R 7 1/4
*Forearm*  L 11 1/2      R 11 1/2
*Arm*   L 14 3/4      R 14 1/2    Flexed    L 16     R 15 1/2
*Neck*   16 3/4
*Shoulders*   47 1/2
*Chest *   44
*Waist-naval *    39 :shocked:
*Upper Legs*    L 26     R 26  damn these injuries losing inches
*Calves*     L 17     R 17

All measured cold first thing in the morning!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok sigh here we go.

IainDaniel
Ht 6'1"
Wt 229.8 (Bloated after a kegger weekend) 

Shoulders 51
Chest 46.5
Gut 39.5 (not suprised, but still sad)
Arm L 15.75
Arm R 16
Thigh L 26.25
Thigh R 25.75

All cold this am as well


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 19, 2006)

and we're off to a good start!


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 19, 2006)

Here's Me:

Boilermaker

Height: 5'-10
Weight: 194

Shoulders: 50" (I'll get some help and edit tonight if necessary)
Chest: 45 1/2"

Right Arm: 14 3/4"
Left Arm: 14 1/4"

Waist (around navel): 40 1/4"

Thigh: 20 1/2"
Calf: 15"

I'll be sending pics to Archie tonight.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 19, 2006)

Steve...I am in no place to give advice...but it looks like you need to build up your lower half to balance out your body...my thighs are much bigger than yours


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 19, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Steve...I am in no place to give advice...but it looks like you need to build up your lower half to balance out your body...my thighs are much bigger than yours


Uh...... O.K. 4" above the knee, correct?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 19, 2006)

Actually, shouldn't that be right in the middle of the quad?  If you only get 4" above the knee, you're barely getting any quad at all -- and then it really depends on how long you are from hip to knee......right?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 19, 2006)

I measure mine at the fullest part of the thigh area...I guess that's different for everyone


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 20, 2006)

Alright...time for the most embarrasing!!!

Weight- 220
Calves- 15.5
Thighs- 25.25
Waist- 40
Bi's- 15.5
Shoulders- 55
Chest- 45

Everything cold.

I measured myself so there is room for variance...however I did them all twice and came up with the same numbers, so when I do it again if I'm messing it up...it'll be consistent


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 20, 2006)

Good idea taking them twice Roc.   Good morning sexy -- by the way!

I didn't take any of mine twice except maybe the waist.  I probably should've.   Oh well!


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll remeasure at mid-thigh so I'm on the same page as everyone else.  I thought I read that 4" thing somewhere.  Maybe not, maybe I'm just looney.


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 20, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Here's Me:
> 
> Boilermaker
> 
> ...


Color changed measurements for mid thigh measurement and measurement of chest with some help.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 20, 2006)

Alright, I have Sister Billies, Sister Fittys, and BRother Boilers pics, where are the rest of 'em???


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 20, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Alright, I have Sister Billies, Sister Fittys, and BRother Boilers pics, where are the rest of 'em???


waiten on batteries


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 22, 2006)

waiten'???  boy, don't you know how to drive to the store to get some batteries.....do I need to come up there and buy you some batteries, put them in your camera, mount the camera on the tripod and film us.....................I mean, take  your pictures???   

Hey, will you take me to see Kryptos?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 22, 2006)

At least I have a semi-legit excuse (I'm on the road).

I'll get mine in...um...this wekeend...I guess.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I need to mount the camera?


oh...u saucy vixen!!!!!   
make sure u get doubles!!!!!

oh..and my stats...I'm still fat....
actually...I think Roc and I are almost dead even....


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 22, 2006)

Just droppin in, hope all is well with all you guys!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 22, 2006)

All is well here Brother Arch!  How are you doll face?

Man, I must really have nothing to do tonight, cause I'm sitting on the laptop...     How's your night?


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 22, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> waiten on batteries


Is the energizer bunny gonna deliver them?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 23, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Is the energizer bunny gonna deliver them?


I think he broke down


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 23, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I think he broke down


That is going to ruin the day for a lot of women who depend on him, if you know what I mean.  No batteries, no O.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 23, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> That is going to ruin the day for a lot of women who depend on him, if you know what I mean.  No batteries, no O.


What?!? Women can have O's?!?!?


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 23, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> What?!? Women can have O's?!?!?


 I wonder if they fake it when the energizer bunny is out of commission.  You know, so their toy keeps its ego intact


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 23, 2006)

I don't know how women fake those!  Maybe I'm different


----------



## Pylon (Jun 25, 2006)

Ok, stats are up...all cold and unflexed*

Ht 6'1" 
Wt 265lbs *(Man, all that beer and fried food from my trip to MS killed me!)

*Wrist*  L    8 7/8 R 8 7/8
*Forearm*  L      12.5 R 12.5
*Arm*   L 15      R 15
*Neck* 17.25
*Shoulders* 48
*Chest *46.5
*Waist-naval *48
*Thighs* L 28 R 28
*Calves*     L     18 R 18.5

Well, some thoroughly depressing numbers.  But I figure it will make winning that much easier!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 25, 2006)

Hope you all don't mind me watching this comp from the sidelines.  

Plus I wouldn't want to miss comments like these 



			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> That is going to ruin the day for a lot of women who depend on him, if you know what I mean.  No batteries, no O.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 26, 2006)

I haven't weighed in any more since Friday...I will weigh in again on Friday morning.  But this morning I am down one pant size, I am back into my old pants that were hanging in the back of my closet.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 26, 2006)

are we posting our weight every week, or only on the weeks that we send pics to Archy??

it's not a huge accomplishment...but I waled 31.70 miles last week


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 26, 2006)

That IS a huge accomplishment....way to go    

I say go ahead and post your weight loss whenever you have a loss!  I have.  What are you sittin' at right now?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 26, 2006)

126lb as of last friday   the lowest I have been since the 4th grade I think


----------



## Diablo1990 (Jun 27, 2006)

Height - 5'9"
Weight - 180 lbs 
Forearm - 12 ¼ Inches
Arm - 14.75 Inches
Chest - 39 1/2 Inches
Waist ??? 36 Inches
Quad - 24 1/4 Inches
Calf - 15 Inches
Neck ??? 15 Inches


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 27, 2006)

??  Who is Diablo  ??


----------



## Diablo1990 (Jun 27, 2006)

My names Rob = )


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 27, 2006)

do we have a new member?? Does anyone know this guy??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't....I didn't want to sound rude but:

Diablo -- this is a thread for our competition only!  Thanks for the information, and we would like to take you in, but we're already well into our programs.
Fitty


----------



## Diablo1990 (Jun 27, 2006)

oh I didn't know sorry lol I just skimmed it and saw everyone posting their stats


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 27, 2006)

No harm


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> 126lb as of last friday   the lowest I have been since the 4th grade I think



STOP!!!     So, this is the week for pics right?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 27, 2006)

Hope all is well for you all!!! Got Brother Pylons and Boilers pics!!! Everyone................................Start your engines!!!


LOL, I always wanted to say that!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm up and running...or riding, at least.

Hey, did anyone catch the article on running in men's health this month?  Interesting stuff...

And I'm voting for weekly weigh-ins, but I suggest we pick a day.  I'm thinking either Tuesday or Friday.  (Tuesday because I do a cheat meal on Sat or Sun, and that gives it a day to clear out, or Friday because it may change your eating plans for the weekend.    )


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hrmm... So is it ok for me to post stats/measurements? DB did


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2006)

This is the line-up of competitors - there are 8 of us:
Billie
Fitty
Burner
Ian
Rocco
Pylon
BoilerMaker
DB


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hope all is well for you all!!! Got Brother Pylons and Boilers pics!!! Everyone................................Start your engines!!!
> 
> 
> LOL, I always wanted to say that!!!



And as appropriate as this is:

I'm comin' up so you better you better get this party started 
I'm comin' up so you better you better get this party started 

Get this party started on a Saturday night 
Everybody's waitin' for me to arrive 
Sendin' out the message to all of my friends 
We'll be lookin' flashy in my Mercedes Benz 
I got lotsa style, got my gold diamond rings 
I can go for miles if you know what I mean
I'm comin' up so you better you better get this party started 
I'm comin' up so you better you better get this party started 

Pumpin up the volume, breakin down' to the beat 
Cruisin' through the west side 
We'll be checkin' the scene 
Boulevard is freakin' as I'm comin' up fast 
I'll be burnin' rubber, you'll be kissin' my a**
Pull up to the bumper, get out of the car 
License plate says Stunner #1 Superstar 

I'm comin' up so you better you better get this party started 
I'm comin' up so you better you better get this party started 
Get this party started

Makin' my connection as I enter the room 
Everybody's chillin' as I set up the groove 
Pumpin' up the volume with this brand new beat 
Everybody's dancin' and their dancin' for me 
I'm your operator, you can call anytime 
I'll be your connection to the party line 

I'm comin' up so you better you better get this party started 
I'm comin' up so you better you better get this party started 
I'm comin' up so you better you better get this party started 
I'm comin' up so you better you better get this party started 
Get this party started
Get this party started right now
Get this party started
Get this party started
Get this party started right now


----------



## Pylon (Jun 28, 2006)

BTW, I'll be on the road the rest of the week, so posting my weigh in now.  (Even if I'm the only one posting weekly, it will help keep me honest.)  Came in this morning at 261 (down 4 this week.)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm posting weekly too Py.  Be good while on the road!

   Good job on the 4 pounds!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 28, 2006)

Speaking of songs, have you heard the new cut off of Christina Aguilera CD


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 29, 2006)

so we are posting stats and sending pics tomorrow then??

I have a suggestion...you know we were all thinking of what the prizes could be for this comp?? I was thinking we all send $5 or $10 to Archy, and the winner takes all...we could also send some samples, or each chip in some kind of supplements to send to Arch, and the winner gets all the supps...how does this sound?? Anyone have some other suggestions??  I know that Money and free Supplements motivate me!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 29, 2006)

Sheeeesh....they motivate me too!  

All sounds good to me.  Maybe we could all just send Arch a little care package (including the $5 or $10) and then winner will take all!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey BRother Pylon, Congrats on the weight loss, keep at it my Friend!!! I like the idea of the care package and winner takes all!!! Hope everyone is doing Great on their routines, GODspeed you all!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2006)

waitaminnut...we are supposed to send pics each week?  That sounds like a cruel thing to do to poor Archie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 29, 2006)

Actually, aren't doing pics every two weeks and doing measurements and weighing in every week????  I'm confused   But I guess it gives him a good idea of how we're progressing


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2006)

I think 2 week pics are a much better timeframe.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 29, 2006)

what does everyone think about the money/care pack idea??

Also...I forgot, but when is the end date for this thing??


----------



## Pylon (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm ok with it.

End date?  It never ends!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 30, 2006)

No, no....competitions all have to end some time!  Didn't we say end of August?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 30, 2006)

Bah!  Let's go forever!!!!!

Ok, end of August.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 30, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> okay..pre stats...
> 
> weight: 128
> approx. BF: 19.6%
> ...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 30, 2006)

I'll have to do comparisons next week


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 30, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hope you all don't mind me watching this comp from the sidelines.


me too!

Hey Billie! U rock!   U have WAY less BF than I do! keep going!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 30, 2006)

Well I haven't even gotten pre pics so I'm out for the winning but I'll stick around for the ride and donate to the care package!

Sorry I have no one to take pics of me anymore....and I can't take em myself!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> me too!
> 
> Hey Billie! U rock!  U have WAY less BF than I do! keep going!


 
Thanks Burnsy...the plus side of living in the south is, people keep telling me to quit losing weight..."you are getting too thin" and "your whittling down to nothing" have become every day things for me to hear at work and at home (sometimes more than once  )  I can't beleive that I lost almost a whole percent already!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 30, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> b_reed23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 30, 2006)

hope you got my pics ok Arch...did the calves turn out good?? They are rockin right now!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 30, 2006)

Great job, B!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hope you got my pics ok Arch...did the calves turn out good?? They are rockin right now!


 
Excellent progress!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Well I haven't even gotten pre pics so I'm out for the winning but I'll stick around for the ride and donate to the care package!
> 
> Sorry I have no one to take pics of me anymore....and I can't take em myself!


u don't have a tripod? Or...stand in front of the mirror and take em that way? SLACKER!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Thanks Burnsy...the plus side of living in the south is, people keep telling me to quit losing weight..."you are getting too thin" and "your whittling down to nothing" have become every day things for me to hear at work and at home (sometimes more than once  ) I can't beleive that I lost almost a whole percent already!!


u rock!
Just keep doing what you are doing!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, officially weigh in day.  Came in at 259, down 6 from last week (Sunday).  I will get pics this weekend before heading to San Diego.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 5, 2006)

I still need to take pics Arch.  I will get the hubby to take them tonight for me and will send to you in the morning.  

I'm getting my "care package" off to you today too.

Billie, you are doing awesome!!  

I need to get measurements today too.  I think I'm leaning out more now, rather than obtaining too much more muscle.  You can really see my muscles now though!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh, by the way, I've finished my program and I'm down 10lbs and down 2 pant sizes.  

Ok, for measurements:

BEFORE
Waist: 29
Hips: 36
Chest:38
Quads: 20
Calves: 13 1/2
Biceps: 11 1/2

NOW
Waist: 28
Hips: 35
Chest: 37
Quads: 19
Calves: 12 1/2
Biceps: 11

I'll try to go downstairs to our health departement and get my bf tested in a little while.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 5, 2006)

AWESOME, looks like everyone is doing great, keep it up my Friends!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 6, 2006)

Pylon, Burner, and everyone else...what are ya'll putting in your care pack for the winner???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 6, 2006)

What did you put in Billie?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 6, 2006)

I haven't finished yet...some protein samples, vitamins, cash...trying to get some more ideas....


----------



## Pylon (Jul 7, 2006)

Poop, forgot all about it.  I'll try to wrangle up some goodies while I'm out in SoCal!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 7, 2006)

oooohhhh, ooooooohhh, ooooohhh.....get me a SoCal t-shirt!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> oooohhhh, ooooooohhh, ooooohhh.....get me a SoCal t-shirt!


an....'itty bitty' one!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 9, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> oooohhhh, ooooooohhh, ooooohhh.....get me a SoCal t-shirt!



Anything in particular?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2006)

Hope all is going well for you all!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Anything in particular?


...something small, tight...with a low neck line?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 9, 2006)

who all is still in this comp??? We havent' heard from a lot of people since it started....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 10, 2006)

Py, I'd like a tank please...yes on the small, yes on the tight...  

Actually, you better make it a large.  I can't shove these   (.)(.) into a small!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 10, 2006)

Billie
I think everyone.  I haven't heard of anyone dropping out.  but you're right, we haven't heard from many. 

Please check in if you're still in!

I'm in


----------



## Pylon (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm still in...

OK, a size L tank.  Colors?  Anything on it?  What's in it for me?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 10, 2006)

How about black or white!   And for you....I'll get you  a pic with me in it...how's that?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 10, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Py, I'd like a tank please...yes on the small, yes on the tight...
> 
> Actually, you better make it a large. I can't shove these (.)(.) into a small!


I betcha I could....but.....ya think the hubby would mine my mashing the girls into the shirt????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 10, 2006)

I could if I never wanted to breath again..  

They don't look good all mashed anyway!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 10, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I could if I never wanted to breath again..
> 
> They don't look good all mashed anyway!!


They must be free to fill the space they're given.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 10, 2006)

speaking of space....there was the good lookig brunette Friday night....hhmm....wearing a thin strap tank top....
it was lightly raining, and she and her friend ran down the sidewalk....her massive...hhmmm.....breasts.....were......bouncing up and down.....it almost brought a tear to my eye....I double saluted her...


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> speaking of space....there was the good lookig brunette Friday night....hhmm....wearing a thin strap tank top....
> it was lightly raining, and she and her friend ran down the sidewalk....her massive...hhmmm.....breasts.....were......bouncing up and down.....it almost brought a tear to my eye....I double saluted her...



we were at the lake this weekend, and the missus flagged down a group of gals with a fine set.   We had a few beers, shared a few _stories_ and then they were on their way.  Had it not been a family outing, who knows where the stories would have lead.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 10, 2006)

what? No pics of the new friends???? NT...u are slacking, sir!
Dang...are all Canadian women that hot-n-horny?????


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 10, 2006)

pictures ... ummm, at that point in the evening, I was in no shape to be operating heavy machinery.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 10, 2006)

dam...u need a new camera...they are only in the OUNCES now, sir....
as former raft holder @ Hedo....you've set the bar at a higher level, and we expect u to live up to them, mister!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 10, 2006)

I knew I shouldn't have set the bar so high.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 10, 2006)

Hope you had a Great weekend Sister Fitty!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 12, 2006)

so it's only me, Tammy, and Pylon still in the running?? Burner? Ian? Rocco?? Where is everyone??


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I knew I shouldn't have set the bar so high.


c'mon...u are in the coprorate world:
set your bar at a medium height....they will expect THAT from you....if / when you step it up once in a while....you will look great!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> so it's only me, Tammy, and Pylon still in the running?? Burner? Ian? Rocco?? Where is everyone??


me no speaka da eeenglish...
(and..I've been to the gym twice in a month....)

besides...I never do 'contests'....I was merely working on a friendly 'push' for both Rocco and myself...we are both at about nearly the same place, healthwise.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2006)

So is it really only the three of us?  

I'm going to find Rocco


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 12, 2006)

so your out Mikey?? Are you gonna send a prize to Archy for the winner???


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> So is it really only the three of us?
> 
> I'm going to find Rocco


the three amigos.

just think, Py: u are having a tree-some fitness comp w/ two hot women!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> so your out Mikey?? Are you gonna send a prize to Archy for the winner???


can't. having a little financial matter right now....sorry


----------



## Pylon (Jul 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> the three amigos.
> 
> just think, Py: u are having a tree-some fitness comp w/ two hot women!



Yup.  Might not even mind if I lose...

And yes, Tam, I will get you hooked up with a tank while here.  PM me your address and I'll take care of it.  

Anything for you, Billie?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 12, 2006)

ooh, ooh, ooh!! I want a tank too!! Do they have green, or pink??  your the best PY!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey all...just wanted to cruise in here and say those of you that are still in this are doing great.  Burner   don't count yourself out of it just yet or I'm going to have to cut you off on pics  I'm just observing this friendly comp, but sitting here I'm thinking I need to pick up a few things and send them off to Arch for the winner.  I may not be in the comp, but I feel I should toss something in for all the hard work, a "great job" just doesn't seem enough.  You know, it almost doesn't seem fair, you all should get something for working so hard.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 13, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> ooh, ooh, ooh!! I want a tank too!! Do they have green, or pink??  your the best PY!!



I'm sure they have every color of the rainbow. What size?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I'm sure they have every color of the rainbow. What size?


jeez...broken record: think Hooters: Small and tight that shows off the cleavage!


Hiya Dev! Me? Comp? nope. But no worries...still trying to hit the gym.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 13, 2006)

C'mon Py...billie and I need a bicep shot from you doll face!

Billie's B/W is better...I'll try to get something like this tonight for my avi Billie


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 13, 2006)

oh ...this is gonna be awsome...get those guns on your AVI big guy!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey guys!  Workout this morning was great.
30 minute jog on treadmill
Sissy squats ss w/ pushups
Abs
Weighted Hip Thrusts

GREAT WORKOUT!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2006)

good morning!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 17, 2006)

will post stats this Friday..thought I'd skip a week to see what happens


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2006)

what happens???? U are leaning out so much...you are flying out of your clothes!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 17, 2006)

I think I just hit the water too hard...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2006)

either way....the view must have been spectacular.....


----------



## Pylon (Jul 18, 2006)

OK, back from the road.  Well, I've been back a couple of days...

I've hit a bump in the road, led by a couple of things.  First, I somehow managed to come back 5 lbs heavier than when I left.  I have no idea how it is possible, given all the work I did.  I did increase my intake on Friday, but Saturday I ate pretty light (I spent most of the day on a plane, then made veg soup for dinner.)   Not sure what happened, but it really put me back a bit.

The other thing distracting me is work.  I interviewed with a consulting firm this week, so there may be changes in my future.  The nice thing is I don't need to jump into something that isn't  right for me, so I can be choosy.  Still, its a heckuva distraction.

Anyway, got to the gym to lift, posting in my journal.  Girls, I'll send your swag this week.  And I'll try to get my avi changed for you (even if it is only temporary.)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 18, 2006)

Well if the consulting job is good for you and if so, I hope you get it!

I SERIOUSLY LIKE THE NEW AVI....YOU SHOULD KEEP IT UP.

Glad you're back.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 18, 2006)

Billie and Py:  When is our last day?  August 31st, right?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 18, 2006)

Brother Pylon, sorry to hear about the distractions, you'll pull through, I have confidence in ya!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 20, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> 6/30
> weight: 126
> approx. BF: 18.8%
> waist: 29
> ...


 
7/20
weight: 126 
approx. BF:  18.3%
waist:  28.75
hips:  34.25
chest:  36...NOOO....!! 
biceps:  11.5
calves:  14.25
hams/quads:  21.75


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 20, 2006)

I'll try to post mine tonight before I leave

You're doing so awesome jellybean


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 20, 2006)

Actually, I just ran downstairs really quick!  I'm afraid I wouldn't get to do it tonight

BEFORE
Waist: 28
Hips: 35
Chest: 37
Quads: 19
Calves: 12 1/2
Biceps: 11

NOW
Waist: 27.5
Hips: 34
Chest: 36 -- WTF  
Quads: 19.25 (bigger?  YES! )
Calves: 12 3/4 (got bigger?)
Biceps: 10 3/4 (aren't these supposed to NOT get smaller??)


----------



## Devlin (Jul 20, 2006)

Looking good ladies.  Remember our chests tend to be made up of fatty tissue so it not uncommon to drop an inch or more there.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Biceps: 10 3/4 (aren't these supposed to NOT get smaller??)


You've dropped some fat and leaned out....do the arms look more defined? As in...some of the fat is missing?


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 21, 2006)

And I would just like to make a blanket comment that all three of you lovely ladies are doing a wonderful job since you all began this "competition"

you all are looking noticably better and I can only say keep up the good work, if the final products are anything like what we have now, then look out everyone, you guys will be looking stunning!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 21, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> And I would just like to make a blanket comment that all three of you lovely ladies are doing a wonderful job since you all began this "competition"
> 
> you all are looking noticably better and I can only say keep up the good work, if the final products are anything like what we have now, then look out everyone, you guys will be looking stunning!



Minor correction..Billie and Tammy are in the comp.  I'm observing since I've actually been bulking.  At this time I'm holding around 122lbs.  The beginning of Jan 2006 I was down to 113lbs.  I'm planning to start cutting in about 2 weeks and would like to drop atleast 7lbs.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 21, 2006)

Congrats you guys, lookin good in here!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 21, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Minor correction..Billie and Tammy are in the comp. I'm observing since I've actually been bulking. At this time I'm holding around 122lbs. The beginning of Jan 2006 I was down to 113lbs. I'm planning to start cutting in about 2 weeks and would like to drop atleast 7lbs.


 
Ah, my bad, well bulking is more fun anyway


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 21, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Burner   don't count yourself out of it just yet or I'm going to have to cut off your



  Watch out, Burner!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2006)

well..she's always WELCOME to come here for some co-ed cardio.....


----------



## Devlin (Jul 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well..she's always WELCOME to come here for some co-ed cardio.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

>


that wasn't a joke.....


----------



## Pylon (Jul 23, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Minor correction..Billie and Tammy are in the comp.  I'm observing since I've actually been bulking.  At this time I'm holding around 122lbs.  The beginning of Jan 2006 I was down to 113lbs.  I'm planning to start cutting in about 2 weeks and would like to drop atleast 7lbs.



I think he was calling me a big girl for my lack of w/out or progress.  

Of course, with the ladies around here, that's probably more than I deserve.


----------



## boilermaker (Jul 28, 2006)

Apparently, you all have been doing very well.  Congrats You are better people than me!!!!!  I'm in for the gift bag, if nothing else.  Been busy with work (lame), had a strained tendon in my big toe (lame), having surgery for an ingrown toenail next wednesday (kinda lame, but it hurts like a mother stretcher), planted a lot of flowers (lame), ran electricity and water out to my "man house" as the boy calls it (shed) (lame).  So, starting this morning, I'm going to try and go to the gym and turn it around.  Do you want current stats and pics?  Not much has changed except for waistline (41.5") and weight (203").  Both personal bests on the wrong side.  I'll slug it out until the end of August, and proudly send a gift pack the the winner since I committed to this at the beginning


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 31, 2006)

Just checkin in to see what's been happening in here.  I"m slackin' Arch, sorry no pics, but I will get those to you either today or tomorrow okay?

Looks like everyone is doing great.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 31, 2006)

I think I will post stats either this week or next...one more month peoples!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 31, 2006)

Yep..only one more month!!  Let's get rollin'

Rollin'
Rollin'
Rollin'
Keep Rollin, Rollin', Rollin


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 7, 2006)

OK, why hasn't anyone commented in here yet??????

There are serious updates that need to happen!  I know, I need to practice what I preach...but come on, check in!!!

Me:  I'm still sitting right at about 119.  Not dropping any pounds, but I can tell I'm losing inches.  I can also see more of the definition in my arms lately.

Here's a question:  I know there's no such way to "spot reduce", but what can I do to help lean out my inner thigh -- actually closer to the inner knee area??? 

Maybe Arch might have some advice?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 7, 2006)

I can tell you I haven't done jack (for a few reasons.)  If I can end the comp in no worse shape than I started, I'll be doing OK.  Seriously.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm sure you'll end up better.  Anytime you do something differently you end up better.

Don't sell yourself short honey!!!  

I would like to lay bets on this thing myself -- my bets on Billie


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm doing good...sitting at 126, but, like fitty, I notice jeans are loose, and arms/calves are toning up...I will post full stats this Thursday, since that is the day I have weight in/blood work for the walking team 

Fitty...here is a good one to do on the lower cables....


----------



## Devlin (Aug 7, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> OK, why hasn't anyone commented in here yet??????
> 
> There are serious updates that need to happen!  I know, I need to practice what I preach...but come on, check in!!!
> 
> ...



Hey Fitty, check out this thread it may be of interest to you regarding the "spot reducing"

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=68467


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 7, 2006)

oh...and as far as bets...mine is on Tammy...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 8, 2006)

Interesting stuff Dev!  I don't know about it though...maybe someone can throw that in as a prize for the winner???  LOL  Just kidding!

Billie -- maybe you and I will split the prize?  Oh wait...don't we have Pylon to contend with???


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 8, 2006)

nah..all we gotta do is send Archy some Titty pics...and VOILA! WE WIN!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nah..all we gotta do is send Archy some Titty pics...and VOILA! WE WIN!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hmmmmm.....  

You make an interesting point there.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 8, 2006)

oh...I almost forgot...I love Women's Health Magazine, and I finally got around to checking out the website...thought you guys might like this....


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2006)

At 2:04 Billie mentions Titty pics, and at 2:06 NT is there with a response.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 8, 2006)

And yet somehow, at 4:37 (my time) Billie has yet to deliver!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 8, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Billie -- maybe you and I will split the prize?  Oh wait...don't we have Pylon to contend with???



Apparently, you haven't been reading about my life lately...no competition from this end, I promise...

BTW, the neck is still stiff, so I will be in the doc's office on Friday.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 8, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Apparently, you haven't been reading about my life lately...no competition from this end, I promise...
> 
> BTW, the neck is still stiff, so I will be in the doc's office on Friday.


Apparently, they forgot all about me But I won't be any competition either.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 8, 2006)

I have been reading up on you sweetie....I'm sorry the pinched nerve still is no better.  Have you seen the doctor again or not?   Maybe a massage or a hot tub!  I hope it's nothing worse than that honey....

PS -- I just sent you a PM


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nah..all we gotta do is send Burner some Titty pics...and VOILA! WE WIN!


welll I AM the single one here....


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 10, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> And yet somehow, at 4:37 (my time) Billie has yet to deliver!



exactly!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 12, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> 7/20
> weight: 126
> approx. BF: 18.3%
> waist: 28.75
> ...


 
had my blood work done on thursday, and here is the results! 

weight:  125 3/4lb  
approx BF: 17.8% 
waist:  28.50  
hips:  34 
chest:  35.5   
biceps:  11.5
calves: 14 
hams/quads:  21.5  

This has just made my day...also, it's suppose to be a big secret, but my team won the walking competition...AND the girl I'm training has lost the most weight...15lb!! 

my bloodwork was good...glucose is at 72, and blood pressure was 106/62, but somehow my cholesterol has gotten almost too low...how does that happen?? it is at 136 right now...1pt away from too low...bizarre


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 13, 2006)

Just droppin in on you guys, looks like your doin alright without me!!! Sorry to hear about you BRother pylon and Boiler, hope all gets better my Friends!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2006)

Well, I am out of this, but I will make a point to pony up some swag to Archie.  It looks like I will be joining a comp at work (as mentioned in my journal) starting Monday.  It's a pure cut (lbs only, no BF measurements).  Anyone interested in going with me?  (Not at work, but if I'm doing it there, I may as well do it here too!)


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 13, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, I am out of this, but I will make a point to pony up some swag to Archie.  It looks like I will be joining a comp at work (as mentioned in my journal) starting Monday.  It's a pure cut (lbs only, no BF measurements).  Anyone interested in going with me?  (Not at work, but if I'm doing it there, I may as well do it here too!)


I'd definitely ante up for that since I failed this past one so miserably


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 13, 2006)

c'mon guys....we still have a couple weeks!! please??????


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 13, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> c'mon guys....we still have a couple weeks!! please??????


I'm still trying, Billie.  I just started back way too late to be any threat to you and Fitty.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 14, 2006)

Same here.  I'm starting a run on the new comp for work, so I am hopeful I will at least end this one in better shape than I started.  The big problem is the neck will prevent me from doing any lifting, but I'll be doing cardio until it is better.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 14, 2006)

18 days and counting!  Looks like you're doing amazing Billie.  I'm going to get some pics this afternoon to Arch.  I'll get my measurements done later too.

Billie -- it's just you and me babe!  Oh, congratulations on the win at work!  You guys ROCK!   What does the girl you were training say about her 15lb loss???  I'm sure she's just about ready to buy you a Rock huh???


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 14, 2006)

7/20/06
Waist: 27.5
Hips: 34
Chest: 36 -- WTF 
Quads: 19.25 (bigger? YES! )
Calves: 12 3/4 (got bigger?)
Biceps: 10 3/4 (aren't these supposed to NOT get smaller??)

8/14/06
Quads: 19
Calves: 12
Biceps: 11
Chest: 36 (no change)
Waist: 27
Hips: 33 3/4

Weigh In:  118


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 14, 2006)

Stats look Great Sister Fitty and Billie!!! Looking forward to new progress pics!!!

Brother Boiler and Pylon, Don't give up, keep at it my friends!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 14, 2006)

I owe them, so I'll try to take them this afternoon and will forward to you.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 14, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I owe them, so I'll try to take them this afternoon and will forward to you.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 21, 2006)

So....what's goin' on in here?  Not much since last week.

Billie -- only 10 days...can you believe that?!?!?!?!
I can't believe the end is almost here!  Wooooo, thanks be I'm gettin' my ass on a treadmill tonight!  By the looks of your workouts and stats and such -- I should be


----------



## Pylon (Aug 21, 2006)

For the record, I did get it a workout today.  I plan on hitting the gym regularly going forward, so I may have something to show for myself at the end of the month.  At the very least, I should end it in better shape than I started.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 21, 2006)

Well of course you will.  Can't wait to see the finished product either   













Oh yeah...and good job on getting in a workout!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 21, 2006)

Well, there probably won't be much to see in 2 weeks...ok, there will be a lot to see, I suppose, but not in a good way.

But if y'all can keep me going and help me hit 220 by years's end (@ 10 lb per month) I'll get pics up for sure!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 22, 2006)

Py....you know we will do our best....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2006)

Yep, I'll be crackin' the whip on ya babe!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2006)

Oyyyy, here's a new back shot from last night for ya.  Arch, you can add this to the pics I sent ya for another shot.

I wish my camera phone was better!!!  Does anyone know what type of resolution and everything I should set it on???

OH well -- Here ya go!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 22, 2006)

Fitty....you have this comp. clinched, in the bag, in other words...I think you've won overall....but we shall see in t-minus 9 days


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2006)

How sweet of you to say...but -- uhm.... please!  I can't compete with the gains/losses you've made.  

If neither one of us thinks we won, we should just split it!!!
But, you're right -- we'll see in T minus 9 days.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 22, 2006)

I haven't lost the weight that you have....your doing awsome!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2006)

How much have you lost so far?


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 22, 2006)

I started at 130, and last I weighed it was 125.75....so not much....but I've lost several inches


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 22, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> How sweet of you to say...but -- uhm.... please!  I can't compete with the gains/losses you've made.
> 
> If neither one of us thinks we won, we should just split it!!!
> But, you're right -- we'll see in T minus 9 days.



You can't really split my part of the prize bag.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 22, 2006)

why....are YOU the prize??


----------



## Pylon (Aug 23, 2006)

Maybe it's the fish...and it's still alive!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 23, 2006)

OOOOOH, that would be nice if he _WAS_ the prize.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> I started at 130,




We are so much alike!  I started at 130 too.  I haven't lost anymore laterly, I think it might be the muscle building, I know muscle weighs more than fat!  I'm still sitting at 118.  Kinda weird because I've been at 118 for like 2 weeks now.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 23, 2006)

see! you've lost 12lb! I've only lost 4.25   I'm so proud of you Fitty!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 23, 2006)

I don't know how I've lost that much...it isn't showing that's for sure!  I would really like to focus more on my midsection area and losing more fat.

I know it all comes down to diet and cardio!  Hopefully all the cardio I've been doing lately will pay off sooner or later.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm very proud of you too!  You've made some serious gains and put up some sick numbers chicken!!  Plus, look at all the miles you put on them shoes.....btw, I hope you got some new tennis shoes out of the deal??   

You've done incredibly well!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 23, 2006)

thanks Fitty...you made my day   I haven't spent my giftcard yet...been working too many hours!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 24, 2006)

Girl, you need to go shopping!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 28, 2006)

COUNTDOWN:  4 days

How's it going this morning Billie?

Oh, Py, if you're watching this board -- I mailed your surprise today!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 28, 2006)

surprise?? what a minute... j/k

I am doing ok Fitty...trying to keep the diet in check...the usual...Hubby is talking about wanting to get his weight below 200, but not til he is out of school at the end of the year....we will see how long that lasts....he never sticks with it, but I will give him the benefit of the doubt, and help him however I can 

how are you today MsFit?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 28, 2006)

All is well....I'm having trouble this afternoon with the diet though -- I'm still stuffed from my chicken salad with Jodie at lunch.  I think it's because I had so much crap yesterday!!!   uke:

I need to have my shake, but I'm not hungry at all.  Maybe I'll have it in about 20 minutes or so.  

Other than that -- all is well.  Legs and shoulders this morning.  No cardio though, I had to get out of the gym and go by the cleaners.  I doubt I'll do cardio tonight.  I may just wait to do that tomorrow after my workout.  I have been so flippin' tired lately!

Ohhhh, you probably didn't want a book, did you?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 28, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> I am doing ok Fitty...trying to keep the diet in check...the usual...Hubby is talking about wanting to get his weight below 200, but not til he is out of school at the end of the year....we will see how long that lasts....he never sticks with it, but I will give him the benefit of the doubt, and help him however I can
> 
> how are you today MsFit?



Ooooh, you and hubby should hold a little contest of your own.  I did that for my hubby too because I knew he could never stick to a diet.  He's good about working out, but when it comes to food -- forget it.  He used to always want me to make homemade chocolate chip cookies or brownies.  So I told him once that if he lost 8 pounds, I'd make him a batch or cookies....he did it!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2006)

u are officially hired as my personal food coach... 
Hmm...chocolate chip cookies.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 28, 2006)

Ohhhh, and those cookies are soooo good!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 29, 2006)

Sir Arch, looks like we're down to the wire.  Thursday is our last day.  Do you want pics on Wednesday and you can make your decision on Thurs., or do you want them on Thursday?

Oh -- Billie and Arch, FYI, I'm leaving Thursday night for Colorado and won't be back until next Tuesday.

Oh my gosh...just have to tell you guys -- it's going to be a high of 88 here today!!!    Oh my gosh, and raining.  The rain, the cool air, the relief!  I hope it doesn't go back up to 100 or more!!!

OK    just had to tell you that!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 29, 2006)

so...does this trip back to my neck of the woods....entertain a stop....near me..or staying in the mtns?
heh...it's only supposed to be like, 75 here....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 29, 2006)

oh..and it gets chilly at night..make sure you bring some warm clothes...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't think we're coming back to Manitou this time...unfortunately.

We may be buying a place though -- maybe Estes...we're coming just to get away and to do some looking around.

I am so looking forward to the cooler weather!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 29, 2006)

oh sure....puchase OUTSIDE of my area...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh that's not solid and it will be a while until we make any decisions.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 29, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Oh my gosh...just have to tell you guys -- it's going to be a high of 88 here today!!!  Oh my gosh, and raining. The rain, the cool air, the relief! I hope it doesn't go back up to 100 or more!!!
> 
> OK  just had to tell you that!!!!


 

it's only 84 here today and rainy!!! I'm as thrilled as you are...no more 100 degree days...PLEASE!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm gonna go ahead and post this now...and I will send Archy pics tomorrow night...we have a funeral to go to tomorrow, so I won't have time...

7/30
weight: 125 3/4lb  
approx BF: 17.8% 
waist: 28.50  
hips: 34 
chest: 35.5   
biceps: 11.5
calves: 14 
hams/quads: 21.5  

today, 8/30
weight: 124
BF: 17.8%
waist:  28.25
hips:  34
chest:  35
biceps:  11.25
calves:  14
quads/hams:  21.5

can't wait to see everyones results!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 30, 2006)

Great idea.  We leave tomorrow for CO so I may leave early tomorrow -- don't know yet.  So, I'll go ahead and post mine too and will send pics to Arch tomorrow morning!

8/14/06
Quads: 19
Calves: 12
Biceps: 11
Chest: 36 (no change)
Waist: 27
Hips: 33 3/4
Weigh In: 118

8/30/06
Quads: 20 
Calves: 13 
Biceps: 11 (no change)
Chest:  36 (no change)
Waise:  27 (no change)
Hips: 33 (little change)
Weigh In: 120 (gained two pounds back)

OK....everyone else give it up!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 30, 2006)

I'll get mine recorded and posted either tomorrow or Friday.  (Not that i'm still really in it, but at least I can complete the course...)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 31, 2006)

You're so good Py!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh my gosh!!!!  Today is the day!!!  I need to get pics to Sir Arch today before I leave


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 31, 2006)

OK, since the end is here, I decided to change my avi.  I've also decided as soon as I get back from CO, I will be starting a new journal....so look for it on Wednesday, next week probably! 

It has been fun competing with you guys!  I would like to do it again sometime - if everyone is up for it?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 31, 2006)

Also:
Here is beginning weight/measurements 6/16/06:
Weight: 130
Waist: 29
Hips: 36
Chest: 38
Quads: 20
Calves: 13 1/2
Biceps: 11 1/2

Here is now 8/31/06:
Weight: 121
Waist: 27
Hips: 33
Chest: 36
Quads: 20
Calves: 13
Biceps: 11

There doesn't appear to be much change in the measurements of the quads, calves and biceps.  However, I think I just replaced fat with muscle.  I think the beginning pics and the end pics show just that. 

I'll tell ya one thing, I'm glad this contest is over now before I go to CO and completely blow the whole thing!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 31, 2006)

I decided to post my after pics in here....I'm a bit bloated cause I had Mexican food for lunch


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 31, 2006)

I soooooo totally think you've won!!!  

Let me see if I can upload mine...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 31, 2006)

Billie, you have totally made a change!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 31, 2006)

Here's a few:  I'll see if I can upload a couple of before pics too!

here's now:


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 31, 2006)

here's one more that I couldn't upload w/ the others:


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 31, 2006)

Wow!!!!  You gals did a great job of seeing it through    You should both be real proud.  I know I'm proud of you both.

I weighd in at 196 this morning.  Not much of an improvement, but I'm on the right track.  Just spun my wheels for a couple of months too long to have a chance.  I'm not posting any other pics or stats because Arch doesn't want to look at me and really, there is no change.  Only thing is I went up in bf the first two months and have managed to get back a little below where I started in the last one.

Again, congrats.  Looking forward to delivering my prize


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 31, 2006)

OK, you've kept us in the dark for waaaaaaay too long...what is your prize?  And you're delivering it???


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 31, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> OK, you've kept us in the dark for waaaaaaay too long...what is your prize?  And you're delivering it???



Not yet, Not yet.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh, here is one more tricep.   Now here's the question of the day.  Anyone wanna tell me why I've got monster triceps and my shoulders REFUSE to come up?

I work them, but to no avail!     Anyone have any tricks I could try?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 31, 2006)

What have you tried so far?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, what do you mean?  Exercises?  'Cause I've tried it all!  Lots of lateral raises, front raises, Arnold presses, regular military presses...etc...

Other than getting implants or injecting with oil...I think I've tried it all!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 31, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Well, what do you mean?  Exercises?  'Cause I've tried it all!  Lots of lateral raises, front raises, Arnold presses, regular military presses...etc...
> 
> Other than getting implants or injecting with oil...I think I've tried it all!


Why types of methodologies?  Mixture of rep ranges, RI, superset, etc.?


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 1, 2006)

Tammy...you need to share the secret on how to pose to get your triceps to show....cause I don't know how to pose at all


----------



## Pylon (Sep 1, 2006)

I ended 8 lbs lighter than the start.  Not much, but in the right direction.  I'll get measurements later.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 1, 2006)

Well, after viewing all the pics recently posted, I have only one thing to say.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 2, 2006)

Wow, you BOTH have made excellent progress, when do I have to decide? This is a tough one, you both did Fantastic imo!!!


----------



## Devlin (Sep 2, 2006)

Billie and Tammy you both did a fantastic job   Pylon...congrats on dropping 8 pounds.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 3, 2006)

Archy...I thought you were suppose to decide on Thursday??

The suspence is killing me!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 6, 2006)

Killing you????  Here I am back on Wednesday and we have no winner???   

Billie, how are you sweetiepie?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 6, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Why types of methodologies?  Mixture of rep ranges, RI, superset, etc.?




I've gone light for more reps, heavier w/ 10-15 reps, name it!  Supersets, yep.

I apparently haven't figured out what will work....do you have any suggestions?  I'm willing to try anything


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 6, 2006)

Pylon said:


> I ended 8 lbs lighter than the start.  Not much, but in the right direction.  I'll get measurements later.



I am so proud of you Py....you're right, it is in the right direction.  You did well!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm good Fitty....may not be around much this week, I'm working 12+hrs...and I'm exhausted.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 6, 2006)

I'll be looking out for ya!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Killing you???? Here I am back on Wednesday and we have no winner???
> 
> Billie, how are you sweetiepie?


'cause u are all winners...or losers...depending on how you want to look at it!
ladies..your avis are....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 19, 2006)

I've emailed Arch.  I hope he's doing alright.  It's not like him to at least pop in!  

Let's all keep him and his in our prayers!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 19, 2006)

yeah...but he's had some family issues to deal with....he's most likely taking care of his family. He'll be back...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah, I know...I'm sure this place is the last thing on his mind and as well it should be.  

I just hope he's doing well


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 20, 2006)

I got an email from Arch...he says hi, and things are getting better.  He thanks us all for our support.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 27, 2006)

Bumping now that we have Sir Arch back!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 7, 2006)

whatever happened with this comp?? We had no winner??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 7, 2006)

Arch never came back on to decide!!!!!



Arch?????????


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2006)

You're both winners...and I offer myself as the prize.


----------

